# Green as can be!



## BroomChick (Jun 20, 2006)

Hello All!

I'm a home haunter of 10 years or so and belong to the Halloween L list. I'm totally consumed by Halloween and work on projects all year....which makes my husband nuts. He doesn't share my devotion to the best holiday on the calendar. (Don't boot me for that, please!) My kids are so used to my sickness that nothing scares them anymore!!

I hope to learn from you and share my creations with those who might be interested. I live in the metro DC area and hope to meet some of you at various conventions.

It's so nice to know there are people like me out there!!! Halloween ROCKS!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Glad to see you fly in!!

You can park your broom here anytime.

Welcome.

Been on the 'L' long?

I see you SCUBA too, there are a few of here.


----------



## BroomChick (Jun 20, 2006)

Hi Jeff!

I recognize you from the "L". My current name there is "Patricia Lavell" but used to be "Mommy"...I know not creative but my heart is in it, I promise!

I've been on the "L" over a year and am humbled by the talent there. My haunt has benefited tremendously from the great things I learn there.

SCUBA is my second passion....but it's not even close to Halloween. 

Are you going to the Haunter's Convention in Columbus later this month?


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Welcome BroomChick, look forward to sharing ideas with you.


----------



## krough (Oct 7, 2004)

Welcome aboard


----------



## Hella (Feb 6, 2006)

Hey Broom Chick! Welcome to the Forums, I am sure you will love it here as much as the rest of us halloween and horror fanatics!


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

A big welcome to you, BroomChick. Have no fear, you'll find some like-minded folks here. Tell hubby you found a whole new group of Hallo-fiends to hang out with!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Hi BC in DC. Welcome home!


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Welcome Broomchick.....nice to meet you!


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Halloween DOES ROCK! Welcome Broomchick.


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

Welcome to the Forum Broomchick!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

BroomChick said:


> Hi Jeff!
> 
> I recognize you from the "L". My current name there is "Patricia Lavell" but used to be "Mommy"...I know not creative but my heart is in it, I promise!
> 
> ...


We'll be coming in on Sat. morning...
Looks like you'll be there also?


----------



## TearyThunder (Jul 1, 2006)

Hi BroomChick! I hope find find the forum as helpful and fun as I do!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Welcome to Hauntforum. My wife isn't totally into it either, but she went to Ironstock with me. So bless her non halloween loving heart. LOL.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

My wife doesn't quite understand my interest either. :-S Welcome!


----------



## Eyes_in_the_dark (Jun 15, 2006)

I too say a warm welcome....from a dark corner :zombie:


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Damn, I'm late on this one too! Welcome aboard.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Greeting and welcome Broomchick


----------



## faerydreams (Jun 28, 2006)

greetings..................hope you have tons of fun here.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

A haunting welcome to ya, Broomchick!!!! Are are not alone when it comes loving Halloween 24/7!!!!


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Welcome Broomchick! So nice to see you out on the forum posting. It was cool "meeting" you in chat the other night. Enjoy your stay amongst us. :jol:


----------



## roadkill (May 11, 2006)

BroomChick said:


> Hello All!
> 
> I'm a home haunter of 10 years or so and belong to the Halloween L list. I'm totally consumed by Halloween and work on projects all year....which makes my husband nuts. He doesn't share my devotion to the best holiday on the calendar. (Don't boot me for that, please!) My kids are so used to my sickness that nothing scares them anymore!!
> 
> ...


Hello and welcome BroomChick! Do you use another name on the "L"?


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

*Hi BroomChick, it's nice to meet you! I look forward to seeing your creations.*


----------

